# Hello furry writers



## AlexStone (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to say hi to others who write. It can be furry related or not or both. I write both furry and non-furry. I haven't had time to finish my first one because of college and work demands (plus I just moved) but plan to and have several fics on the way. I do mainly romance, but also like science fiction.

What do you write? Are you published?


----------



## Aldino (May 7, 2012)

I'm currently writting a book of mine that I hope to get fully published. The rough draft is nearly done and once it is I hope to get it copywrited and all the other paperwork filled out. I plan to have the draft by the end of the summer.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 8, 2012)

Unpublished. I write mostly poetry, but I've got quite a few short stories under my belt, as well as nearly a quarter of a novel and half a play. I don't write fur fiction unless it's specifically requested. My typical genres are low fantasy and suspense/horror. My biggest influences are Lewis Carol and Edgar Allen Poe.

Edit: I forgot my genres and influences.


----------



## Landown (May 8, 2012)

I myself am finishing a graphic novel,that I am trying to get published as well. The rough draft is complete,and I have tons of back story,lore,and so forth completed. I hope to be finished by mid summer early fall.I love Sci/fi and fantasy sci-fi is the core of most of my writing.


Stay Icy Cool,
 Landown


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 9, 2012)

Currently working on a military sci/fi novel but the going is slow what with college and life. I'm posting them to FA as they come, but not all of them.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2012)

Define "published"

http://www.amazon.com/The-Spore-ebook/dp/B00586LGFO/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336609774&sr=1-3

Does self published count? :3


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 10, 2012)

Hello.  I've had three stories published so far, though one was in a magazine that doesn't exist anymore, and I fear from looking at their website that this is true for the second one.  The third one should be appearing in the near future in the Anthro Dreams podcast, which doesn't look like it's going to go defunct, so at least there's that.  I write... stuff.  I don't know.  Sometimes it's hard to put a genre on it.  I guess it's usually sci-fi or fantasy, or some mix of the two, or borderline one of those two and borderline something else.  I've written a novel that I intend to submit for publication at some point, but I'm waiting until I have more time available to deal with the world of publishing before I send it out anywhere.
I usually write anthro stuff, but there always seems to be a place for regular people in my stories as well.  I try not to write stuff that ONLY the fandom can appreciate.


----------



## Landown (May 10, 2012)

yes self publishing counts


----------



## AlexStone (May 10, 2012)

Cool, self-published counts.


----------



## Conker (May 11, 2012)

Landown said:


> yes self publishing counts





AlexStone said:


> Cool, self-published counts.


Cool. I haven't sold fuckall copies, but ti's cool to put that on a resume all the same.

And I always have to give a shoutout to my bro for drawing me the cover.


----------



## BRN (May 11, 2012)

I write for catharsis and external appreciation, but I'm just not quite dedicated enough to even begin a novel-length work, nor are my skills so applicable to that end. I'm happy to continue to write within a comfort zone - perhaps less than the potential that I feel I have - in exchange for the emotional reward of satisfaction.


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 11, 2012)

I write poetry and I am currently writing a short story.


----------



## Itzal (May 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting back into writing. If I do go back, my works will be poetry, and horror/macarabe themed prose. I have yet to be published, as I doubt I'm good enough for that yet. Also, most of my stuff is non furry.


----------



## Elric (May 12, 2012)

I'm actually working on a short story about a fox looking for his mother. It's actually more of a project for myself to do, to occupy myself with something to do. Other than that short story, I sometimes write poetry if I am in the mood for it.


----------



## Poetigress (May 12, 2012)

I write fantasy and soft sf, often furry to at least some degree, occasionally not, for readers of various age groups. Short stories have been published various places in and out of the fandom, first novel recently published by Anthropomorphic Dreams Publishing, and I've self-published a novelette on Smashwords and Amazon. I used to write a great deal of poetry several years ago, but I'm focused more on fiction these days.

I'm not around these forums nearly as much as I used to be, but I try to check in from time to time. >^_^<


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 12, 2012)

All the old regulars disappeared except for me.  Kind of makes me feel like I'm running a stall in a shopping mall after the WalMart moved into town and kicked all the other businesses out.


----------



## Poetigress (May 13, 2012)

*nods* My question is, where's the Wal-Mart? XD Everybody from those days seems to have disappeared entirely, and even the FWG forums have been slow for a good while now. 

Anyway, just to keep the thread on-topic, I'll add that I consider my work influenced by all sorts of creators/storytellers, not just writers -- the ones I tend to list most prominently are Beatrix Potter, Steven Spielberg, Ray Bradbury, Jim Henson, Chuck Jones, Brian Jacques, Gene Roddenberry, and Stephen King.


----------



## AlexStone (May 26, 2012)

I'm not part of the old crowd but I'll be sticking around as I love to write! I would like to be published someday. I'd love to have writers (furry or non-furry writers) for friends on FA! I have 100 something prose/poetry and a few stories on fictionpress and some fanfiction.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 26, 2012)

Well by all means, keep posting.  Questions about writing, things you have to say about writing, maybe if you've read a good book lately, whatever, talk about it here.


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 26, 2012)

Recently I have been writing more and more stories. I hope that once I upload them I can get some critique on them. Though some of them are NSFW and I am still kinda a rookie writer so I really need critique.


----------



## Aldino (May 26, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Recently I have been writing more and more stories. I hope that once I upload them I can get some critique on them. Though some of them are NSFW and I am still kinda a rookie writer so I really need critique.


I would love to critique those for you if you would let me.


----------



## Kakiookami (Jun 3, 2012)

I like to write Sci-Fi and Fantasy. My main work is a novel book that i been working on for years now. Its almost ready to be presented for a publisher.

I am plan on writing more works too, although never gotten around doing so yet

So welcome to the world of writers, i hope you find what your looking for here


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

I like to write fantasy about werewolves and vampires. My current work is my unedited novel (about 198 pages long, I estimate) named 'Dance in the Moon's Light, which I hope to get published by the end of the summer. I hope to adapt it into a four-book series; each book told in the view of each main character. My general stories are fantasy mixed with action/adventure, with a few bits of romance to keep the relationships (both friendly or not) between characters fresh and interesting.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 2, 2012)

Just to make a note: opening some of the closed threads back up, as I think I prematurely closed them out of annoyance and lack of time to deal with things.  Everything from April of this year onward is now back open.  Carry on.


----------



## duroc (Jul 2, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> All the old regulars disappeared except for me.  Kind of makes me feel like I'm running a stall in a shopping mall after the WalMart moved into town and kicked all the other businesses out.



Sorry, that was just too funny. *imagines a fox sitting bored in a stall*

As for the topic... howdy.

*brushes the dust off his FA forum account*

My writing is mainly anthro related, though humans are usually involved as well. Been published several times. Recently I've had short stories featured in Allasso Vol. 2 and ROAR Vol. 4. 

I mainly run the Furry Writers' Guild these days, so I don't participate in the forums here much, though I do check in from time to time.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jul 3, 2012)

excuse me I'm still here am I not regular enough for you :[

Renard why don't you love me ;;

(and in this metaphor, who exactly is the walmart?)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 3, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> excuse me I'm still here am I not regular enough for you :[
> 
> Renard why don't you love me ;;
> 
> (and in this metaphor, who exactly is the walmart?)


I guess given the rate at which posts are made in this forum, you are definitely a regular.  But I said 'old regulars', people like Duroc up there, PT, Xipoid, TakeWalker, panzergulo, foozzzball, and so on.


----------



## Halceon (Jul 4, 2012)

I've only just started writing, but I've found that I enjoy it immensely. So far I'm working on sci-fi/pseudo psychological and low fantasy stories.

As for furry stories, I've only got one so far; I'm trying to avoid relying on them as a gimmick.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jul 4, 2012)

Halceon said:


> I've only just started writing, but I've found that I enjoy it immensely. So far I'm working on sci-fi/pseudo psychological and low fantasy stories.
> 
> As for furry stories, I've only got one so far; *I'm trying to avoid relying on them as a gimmick.*



You are going to go a long way

in your writing career

a lot of writers don't figure out that "making things 'furry' just so you can sell it to horny autistics on second life" isn't very artistic until it's too late, and then you're known as "that guy who is a furry I guess"

My heart goes out to you



M. LeRenard said:


> I guess given the rate at which posts are made in this forum, you are definitely a regular. But I said 'old regulars', people like Duroc up there, PT, Xipoid, TakeWalker, panzergulo, foozzzball, and so on.



You on the other hand

"Tybalt isn't good enough omg no wonder I always closed my eyes when we made love"

That is exactly how I read that

Infact I basically copy pasted what you just said

So I can read it twice and cry twice as hard


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 4, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You on the other hand
> 
> "Tybalt isn't good enough omg no wonder I always closed my eyes when we made love"
> 
> ...



You so silly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, hello! I am currently working a fantasy novel myself and this would be my first real one, so I'm unpublished. I would like to attempt to create a series from it too, but we'll see what fate has in store. If I had to state some of my influences I would have to name Jonathan Swift, Gregory Maguire, with just a smidge of J.K. Rowling. I'm afraid I don't write furry fiction unless it would serve as symbolism for something.


----------



## Magenta Stormcrow (Jul 5, 2012)

[FONT=&amp]Hiho all [/FONT]:grin:

  [FONT=&amp]Iâ€™ve been writing for a number  years now, several bigish novels in the works plus a â€˜paperbackâ€™ size  one on the side thatâ€™s almost finishedâ€¦ which is just a bit of fun.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]
Itâ€™s about  a twelve year old  human girl, a bunch of furries ( Namely a Fox, a Wolf and a Husky ), a  haunted house, disgruntled volley-ballers, cosplayers, fursuiters and  some other levels of weirdness in the middle.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]
Iâ€™m going to start uploading the first half to my fur affinity page soon and would welcome any comments.

Oooowâ€¦ and thats my first post is done â€“ So another big â€˜Helloâ€™ to one and all [/FONT]:grin:


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope to write something soon. I have no idea if i'd get anything I write published, or if it'd even be any good. Not that I have any intention of getting anything published at any point in the forseeable future.

I will say this, though: If, by some miracle, I get into writing, this would be my only Furry-themed story. I've had ideas for a non-Furry story kicking around for a while, too.


----------

